# Rachael Leahcar



## Leahstar (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok, i'll probably get flamed or something but I'm trying to spread word to people who might not know her.

Rach is a friend and she's an incredible singer who has just made it to the finals of The Voice in Australia. She has got retinitis pigmentosa and so she's legally blind but she is an inspiration. She can sing in spanish, italian, french and english.

I made her a website (my first), please visit and vote for her. It has some of her music on their. Internationals can only vote for free through facebook . If you want to :') watch this La Vie En Rose

This is the full version but you probably can't watch this

Granada In Spanish

Once upon a December

Non Je Ne Regrette Rien in French

don't worry she has much more vids than that, 42 to be exact. her youtube channel is rayzdayz 

Finals start in 3 hours


----------



## Leahstar (Jun 17, 2012)

Pleeeaaaaasssee Listen 

Over the rainbow

shes the nicest kind person you'll meet


----------



## Leahstar (Jun 17, 2012)

And visit the site I made her, Has everything about her


----------



## Leahstar (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd like to say Rachael came 3rd in The Voice which is an incredible  Her latest performance's are on the website. One performance "Smile" dedicated to her Leahstars (fans) with her message  I've updated it with a link to RSB (Royal Society of the Blind) for donations or help


----------

